# Chalcosoma Atlas (atlas beetles)



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

im thinking of getting a few of these.

are they easy to look after, what kind of setup, heat, size etc?

thanks


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

ohh me too lol

i think all beetles are pretty much really easy to care for

for substrate a mix of coir and rotten oak leaves would be perfect and pretty deep

if your planning on keeping an adult pair i really dont think they would need much space maybe an exo terra of 30x30x30 CM would be alrite

im not sure about heat ect. i dont think a light is essential though
im no expert but thats what i think i know:lol2:

good luck!
:grin1:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

lil_me said:


> im thinking of getting a few of these.
> 
> are they easy to look after, what kind of setup, heat, size etc?
> 
> thanks


Okay mate, here's what to do.

No need for heat.

However, here is a *MUST*.

Place a piece of banana in there, skin and all, and it will feed off that.

It's the sugar in it, ya see.

Don't put two males in together.


Steve


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

cool, thanks both, can a male and female live together all year round without any probs?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

lil_me said:


> cool, thanks both, can a male and female live together all year round without any probs?


Are we still talking beetles here, or people?

If it's the former, then yes, if the_ latter_, then initially, the girl will love the man, then tire of his habits, meanwhile he will tire of her, as she puts on extra weight...


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I've just moved in with my girlfriend!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> Are we still talking beetles here, or people?
> 
> If it's the former, then yes, if the_ latter_, then initially, the girl will love the man, then tire of his habits, meanwhile he will tire of her, as she puts on extra weight...


are we still talking about beetles lol! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

lil_me said:


> are we still talking about beetles lol! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Also, be careful of the males horn while handling it.













































































But the _beetles _are fine.....:grin1:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Mujician said:


> I've just moved in with my girlfriend!


Really?

What substrate are you using with her?

Do you spray mist her..?

: victory:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> Also, be careful of the males horn while handling it.
> 
> 
> 
> But the _beetles _are fine.....:grin1:


 
lmao!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

These are really easy to keep on nice deep substrate and plenty of sweet fruit, i also feed raw sugar cane


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks 4 the advice, do they like to burrow then? and can the male hurt you with his three horns? not that it would put me off its just nice 2 know lol!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

lil_me said:


> lmao!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
What's that you are drinking in the pic?

I hope that it is not alchohol, as apparently you are not old enough?

That's what we, the prols here, _really_ want to know.

Never mind freaking beetles, we want to know if you are like, a criminal..


:lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

lil_me said:


> thanks 4 the advice, do they like to burrow then? and can the male hurt you with his three horns? not that it would put me off its just nice 2 know lol!


My is dead now, it lived for about eight months or so.

However, I picked it up a few times, it is not at all aggressive, however, what they can do is cling on to you real tight, and it can be hard to prise them off your fingers again.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

do large beetles have really short life spans? on that Alan Titchmarsh (sp) program he said that our native stag beetles only live a few weeks


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

SiUK said:


> do large beetles have really short life spans? on that Alan Titchmarsh (sp) program he said that our native stag beetles only live a few weeks


It is true that they spend most of their life as the grub stage, and only a small % of it as the beetle, yes.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

beetles kick ass!
:grin1:


----------



## anthomologique (Dec 16, 2009)

*you are rite most of you(some are random)*

guys i am expert at this, those beetles need a lot of space during reproduction season, and after the reproduced put the femmale in a separate terrarrium and all the rest is good I LOVE BUGS!!! i got 20 in my box that are 120mm =) :no1good luck


----------

